# 90 min mud for first coat after taping



## Kelly (May 18, 2021)

New here

I'm doing a project and i want to speed it up a little, I was wounding if its okay to use 90min mud for my first coat then go over it with all purpose after that for 2nd and 3rd coat. 

Thanks for any help
Kelly


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Kelly said:


> New here
> 
> I'm doing a project and i want to speed it up a little, I was wounding if its okay to use 90min mud for my first coat then go over it with all purpose after that for 2nd and 3rd coat.
> 
> ...


Keep it tight with the 90


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

Mjaw said:


> Keep it tight with the 90


Because you don't wanna be sanding that 90 down!


----------



## Kelly (May 18, 2021)

Stephen0220 said:


> Because you don't wanna be sanding that 90 down!


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Sure can, but don't load heavy.

Use an 8" trowel/knife, so following coats with 12" completely bury the quick-set filler.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

bad idea to mix them topping. if you sand to the fastset it wont sand away same as mud and then have to touch up.


----------

